# Label for Apple Spice Wine (Christmas)



## winemaker_3352 (May 24, 2010)

Here is a go at my lable for my Apple Spice Wine.

What do you think?


----------



## crazyx2 (May 24, 2010)

Good work with the label, the white trees in the background looks cool. 

Must be cold round yr parts! hehe


----------



## Dugger (May 24, 2010)

There is a "rule of thirds" when taking pictures that basically means that when taking a picture of, say the ocean and sky, put the ocean in either 1/3 or 2/3 of the picture and the sky in the other 2/3 or 1/3 - something to do with visual balance or focus, I suppose ( I'm not a photographer).
This might work well with your label with the trees taking up the top 2/3 and the info the bottom 1/3. 
Just a suggestion.
Nice label, by the way.


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2010)

Dugger, never heard of that but sounds like a good idea, very nice label 3352!


----------



## Green Mountains (May 24, 2010)

Not a bad suggestion Dugger. Nice label.

I tinker with mine over and over before I decide on a final label and then those sometimes end up in the recycle bin.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2010)

I agree, when taking a picture of the horizon or even random shots of sunsets the of thirds is the first thing you learn in photography. I think making the picture larger would really enhance the label. Nice picture! Did you take it?


----------



## NSwiner (May 25, 2010)

Beautiful pic . I agree with making the photo part bigger and writing part smaller .BTW what spices did you use in the wine ?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 25, 2010)

Runningwolf


> Nice picture! Did you take it?



No i didn't take this - this was just an image i had - i like scenery photos.

NSwiner


> what spices did you use in the wine ?



I added 3 crumbled cinnamon sticks and 2 tsps of cloves (in a tea bag).

I added the cloves in a tea bag so i could remove them after a couple of days. I didn't want the aroma of the cloves to over take the smell of the apples and the cinnamon.

Works pretty good - the over smell is fantastic!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 25, 2010)

I took your advice and I think it looks better!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## NSwiner (May 25, 2010)

Definitely does .Now how do I get on your gift givng list lol .


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 25, 2010)

Haven't thought that far in advance - first time making this - so we'll see how it turns out lol.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I took your advice and I think it looks better!!
> 
> Thanks!!!



I like it a lot better. Personally I would still make the picture larger. Just another idea is to put you cellar name on top, center a lager picture and put the rest of the info on the bottom.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 25, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I like it a lot better. Personally I would still make the picture larger. Just another idea is to put you cellar name on top, center a lager picture and put the rest of the info on the bottom.



So i took your advice on both options:











I kind of like them both - not sure which i like better..

Thoughts??


----------



## TheTooth (May 25, 2010)

I like the bottom better, but I'd consider making the year a bit larger as well.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2010)

LMAO..I am liking the top one better


----------



## Dugger (May 25, 2010)

I like the top one as well. Less confusing to the eye, which I suppose, means the rule of thirds works here!


----------



## deboardfam (May 25, 2010)

I vote for the top one as well


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2010)

which program are you using?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!!



Runningwolf said:


> which program are you using?



I am using PagePlus SE- but i use Adobe photoshop to do my grapic editing.


----------



## NSwiner (May 26, 2010)

The top one is better .Is it alot of work to change the yellowish background color the writing is on to white so it matches the snow in the pic better or a lighter version of the green in the trees .


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 26, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> The top one is better .Is it alot of work to change the yellowish background color the writing is on to white so it matches the snow in the pic better or a lighter version of the green in the trees .



No - it is pretty easy - here are both suggestions - however - not sure i like the lighter green background though.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 26, 2010)

I like the bottom one!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 26, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I like the bottom one!



Yeah - i do to. NSwiner had a good point to match the background to the snow color.


----------



## Maestro (May 26, 2010)

I agree, the bottom one looks great. It flows very well across the label. Great job.

I am very interested in this wine. Do you have a recipe for it that you wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 26, 2010)

Sure thing - here you go... 

View attachment Apple Spice Recipe - 1 gallon.doc


----------



## Maestro (May 26, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks so much.


----------

